# Fast cycle



## skeeter (Nov 2, 2003)

my only lfs's refridgerator that has bio spira in it went out and they think that all the bacteria died, they have another stuff called fritz, i was wandering if anyone had ever heard of it, i know that you guys say bio spira only but im in a bind...

thanks


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

never heard of it


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea i have never heard of it either. Maybe your lfs can order some biospira for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Fritz? My grandmother had a schnauzer named Fritz. I hope he's not in that bottle.

I would begin cycling your tank now, either with tough (cheap) fish or by adding ammonia to the water. Even if you don't add the Cycle or Fritzzle or whatever, the tank will cycle on its own in a matter of weeks.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I would try and get some bio spira. ive tried Cycle and Biozyme and neither worked.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea if you need to cycle quickly you gotta get bio spira. From what i hear it is the only product that will help with the cycle. If you have time i would just let the tank cycle on its own. But cycling is very important i almost lost my 3 rb's due to an uncycled tank.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Never heard that name ? I just trust Bio-Spira. I would just wait until ur lfs get more Bio-spira.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Fritz? My grandmother had a schnauzer named Fritz. I hope he's not in that bottle.












Nope never heard of it either. Best not to even try using unknown brands.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you talking about Fritzyme? In any case, don't rely on any "bacteria in a bottle" to quickly cycle your tank. There's no way to keep a culture alive on the shelf for who knows how long without a food source or dissolved oxygen. Bio-spira requires refridgeration to keep the nitrifiers in a dormant state.


----------

